# On the Beach



## DMA (Mar 1, 2005)

*'I saw three ships come sailing in,on christmas in the morning' well at least one..* 
Imagine thats the bond store closed..

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/mexico/tijuana/20051231-9999-7m31stuck.html


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link Dave - interesting article! 

"Dear Sir, we fail to understand ............." (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Bridge Team were last seen heading west closely followed by Pilot


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Reprimands*



Gulpers said:


> Thanks for posting the link Dave - interesting article!
> 
> "Dear Sir, we fail to understand ............." (Thumb)


When I was at sea with Marconi's the questioning letters always began "We fail to conceive.....". On receipt of such missives, my thoughts always ran along the lines of, if the writer received the treatment that they deserve, or if only I could get my hands on the writer, he/she might well conceive.

Ron


----------



## Boots (Nov 2, 2005)

Adelaide Steamship letters started,"We note with growing concern...."


----------



## Chris Field (Apr 3, 2005)

Surely they could blame the ruddy engineers for this one?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Chris Field said:


> Surely they could blame the ruddy engineers for this one?


Chris,

Surely there was never any doubt? ......... (Retreats to a safe distance and dons his tin helmet). (Jester)


----------



## DMA (Mar 1, 2005)

DMA said:


> *'I saw three ships come sailing in,on christmas in the morning' well at least one..*
> Imagine thats the bond store closed..
> 
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/mexico/tijuana/20051231-9999-7m31stuck.html


 News clip on todays CNN TV News [USA] on the tele.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Chris,
> 
> Surely there was never any doubt? ......... (Retreats to a safe distance and dons his tin helmet). (Jester)


Hoi what happend to the season of good will then? didn't last very long in these waters. (Ouch) Leave the ruddy engineers alone fine body of men without which you old salts wouldn't get anywhere. (digs large hole and keeps head down, OK I admit it, I'm an engineer (Night) )

Harlands always started their bad news letters to the owners etc " We beg to inform you...."


----------

